# Should I smoke it or not?



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Sunday will be my birthday and I'm thinking of smoking a montecristo # 4. It's the only cc I own and I've been hiding it for 2 years waiting for the right time to burn it. Should I ?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

texasbadbob said:


> Sunday will be my birthday and I'm thinking of smoking a montecristo # 4. It's the only cc I own and I've been hiding it for 2 years waiting for the right time to burn it. Should I ?


Yes, they are great smokes.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

:tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Meh, why not? You're in the predicament where no occasion seems good enough to enjoy The Last One. Just light 'er up, you've been waiting 2 years for this.

I've smoked CCs on the beach, at outdoor seating at a pub and in a parking lot (the only 3 I've ever gotten to smoke in my life (American here) - all smoked within days of purchase). I don't really discriminate between "right occasion" and not, I just decide when I feel like an enjoyable cigar.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Cigars are for smoking. Fire it up! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

YES, smoke it, and get more if you like them.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Of course you should.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

WHAT! are you NUTS! Where is the next one going to come from? What if you LOVE it? Smoking the last Cuban cigar leads to a life of crime and smuggling, you will feel dirty for the rest of your adult life, or until the embargo is lifted, whichever comes first.

I'm kidding, enjoy that pup, cause a bus could run over you tomorrow. But at least it will be powered by propane.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Smoke it.
Send me your address and I'll send you one more.

DONE

B:ss


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Smoke It Live for today!


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

What else would you do with it! Smoke it!:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cigars are for smoking, not for looking at. :tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't get near as much enjoyment out of cigars when I stare at them in my humidor as I do when I smoke them.... fire it up!! :ss


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i would definitely smoke it on your birthday. i hope it lives up to your expectations.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Enjoy the day, light it up, and keep no expectations. Happy Birthday.


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

I love the No. 4 great smoke. Light that bad boy up and enjoy... you will be glad you did:tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

burn it!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Burn it. Then PM your address, when I get a chance in the coming weeks, I will send you a few sticks. But don't thank me, you need to thank Silverfox........

I am only his disciple of giving.....


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

No don't smoke it.

Keep savoring it waiting for a more special occasion. A birthday is not special enough. McCain and Obama deciding to share power for the good of all humanity is not special enough. Jessica Alba and Jessica Biel playing a game of "Share The Sausage" and naming you as the guest of honor, also not special enough. JC coming back and declaring he was misqouted, it was cigar smokers who shall inheriet the earth? I don't know its close, but I'm still voting not special enough.

You shouldn't be smoking such a special cigar, because after all cigars are meant to be admired and looked at longingly, not smoked.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I vote that you smoke it and then do a review to let us know if the wait was worth it.:dr


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

GREAT !!

Thanks SilverFox
I really DO appreciate it.



Costa said:


> Burn it. Then PM your address, when I get a chance in the coming weeks, I will send you a few sticks. But don't thank me, you need to thank Silverfox........
> 
> I am only his disciple of giving.....


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Fire it up T-bird!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

khubli said:


> Fire it up T-bird!


 :tpd: Absolutely!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tomorrow may never come.
Enjoy today.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Tomorrow may never come.
> Enjoy today.


He took the words right out of my mouth. What are you waiting for? Smoke it! CC are awesome!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

texasbadbob said:


> Sunday will be my birthday and I'm thinking of smoking a montecristo # 4. It's the only cc I own and I've been hiding it for 2 years waiting for the right time to burn it. Should I ?


... that's my 'regular' smoke. God love embargo-free Canada.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Tomorrow may never come.
> Enjoy today.


:tpd: I do not have a #4, but like Carlos said just enjoy it today:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

texasbadbob said:


> Sunday will be my birthday and I'm thinking of smoking a montecristo # 4. It's the only cc I own and I've been hiding it for 2 years waiting for the right time to burn it. Should I ?


Why not? There are plenty more where those came from. :tu :ss


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Smoke it.
> Send me your address and I'll send you one more.
> 
> DONE
> ...


Sounds like an offer you can't refuse. No what I mean, I'm just sayin...
:ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Smoke it! You don't know what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

as in the words of famly guy: SMOKE


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

texasbadbob said:


> Sunday will be my birthday and I'm thinking of smoking a montecristo # 4. It's the only cc I own and I've been hiding it for 2 years waiting for the right time to burn it. Should I ?


the real question is "why wouldn't you smoke it?"

bruce


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

broozer said:


> the real question is "why wouldn't you smoke it?"
> 
> bruce


Nope.
The real question is "why haven't you smoked it yet".:r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

They'll make more.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Burn it? It depends on what birthday it is and how much access you have to a replacement. . . tough call dude. :ss


----------



## hogz (May 31, 2008)

Smoke it up! You're lucky to even have a single CC...hell I've never even seen a CC in person.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Addiction said:


> No don't smoke it.
> 
> Keep savoring it waiting for a more special occasion. A birthday is not special enough. McCain and Obama deciding to share power for the good of all humanity is not special enough. *Jessica Alba and Jessica Biel playing a game of "Share The Sausage" and naming you as the guest of honor, also not special enough.* JC coming back and declaring he was misqouted, it was cigar smokers who shall inheriet the earth? I don't know its close, but I'm still voting not special enough.
> 
> You shouldn't be smoking such a special cigar, because after all cigars are meant to be admired and looked at longingly, not smoked.


I beg to differ Bryan, that is definitely special enough! :r :r


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Ok the vote was 35 to1 and Bryan's reply was tongue in cheek so I will fire it up Sunday! Thanks for the suggestions and feedback!! Cheers. And I will let you knoq.


----------



## hogz (May 31, 2008)

sweet...I would love to hear how it goes....happy birthday! 

:ss


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

If ye do, ye're in for a neat birthday. Have a good smoke.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Cigars are for smoking. Fire it up! :tu


Exactly, I used to save some cigars for special occassions and then I realized that anytime I can have a cigar is a special moment. Fire it up and enjoy.

Happy Birthday :tu


----------

